# Daddy VS Giant Spider



## MA-Caver (Jan 22, 2010)

Okay this is probably more aligned with Comedy but knowing how some folks have a terrible fear of spiders I put it here... 
[yt]bRV4d9LCawU&[/yt]

Love it how his "faithful assistant" dropped the camera and got the hell outta dodge. :lol: So did Bowl Foot Daddy! :lfao: 

Daddy? Where is the Spider??


----------



## Flea (Jan 23, 2010)

I told you not to play with spiders!!


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes, that video made Failblog last week.


----------



## 72ronin (Jan 23, 2010)

(shudder).
That was funny.  To be honest, i just checked under my comp desk LOL
He positioned his ladder waaay to close, no escape route lol..


----------



## Big Don (Jan 24, 2010)

Bowl? Bowl? Does this man not own a sledge hammer? Look at the SIZE of that thing!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 24, 2010)

Big Don said:


> Bowl? Bowl? Does this man not own a sledge hammer? Look at the SIZE of that thing!


There are some folks who abhor killing things... even the creepy crawlies so this guy obviously wanted to capture it and toss it back outside where it belongs. 
Yeah it was fricken huge, I'd use a broom or something. But I wonder if that species is dangerous to humans... they're all poisonous but some aren't to humans. Even a big mutha like that one might not be dangerous to humans. Even if the guy got bit, he'd probably just swell up and get real sick but might not die from it. 

Understanding the things we fear the most helps minimize the fear.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 24, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> Understanding the things we fear the most helps minimize the fear.


Knowing how to effectively kill things  does the same.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 24, 2010)

Big Don said:


> Knowing how to effectively kill things  does the same.



ROFL - I quite agree .


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 24, 2010)

The bowl technique doesn't work for jumping spiders. A better approach is to lightly toss a towel up against the surface where the spider is, while holding the corner. The spider will jump and cling to the fabric, and as the towel falls toward the ground you flip it so the spider is underneath. You then gather the twoel up, take it outside, and shake it out. Easy peasy. 

Getting wild animals out of one's house is a lot easier than most people realize. It doesn't have to end in drama. For instance, when I was doing research in the desert at night, I would leave the door to my hovel open to cool the interior. There was a skunk that would come inside and shack out on a regular basis. It was no big deal to shoo it outside by walking around it, outside the zone where it would feel threatened enough to spray.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 24, 2010)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> The bowl technique doesn't work for jumping spiders. A better approach is to lightly toss a towel up against the surface where the spider is, while holding the corner. The spider will jump and cling to the fabric, and as the towel falls toward the ground you flip it so the spider is underneath. You then gather the twoel up, take it outside, and shake it out. Easy peasy.
> 
> Getting wild animals out of one's house is a lot easier than most people realize. It doesn't have to end in drama. For instance, when I was doing research in the desert at night, I would leave the door to my hovel open to cool the interior. There was a skunk that would come inside and shack out on a regular basis. It was no big deal to shoo it outside by walking around it, outside the zone where it would feel threatened enough to spray.


Very good... as long as the animal/insect/bird/fish/reptile doesn't feel threatened it'll pretty much leave you well enough alone. What get people bit, sprayed, stung, etc. is the panic they have upon seeing it and run/scream/pound/throw things/charge it/whatever! The animal not knowing what this larger creature is about to do to it or it's intentions (and does it really CARE?) is going to do whatever nature designed it to do to defend itself. Granted the dynamics change when it's a predator. You ACT/LOOK/SMELL like prey... you gonna BE prey. OR if you're invading THEIR space (out in the woods, in their waters, etc.) then they gonna react pretty much the same way you would. 
I was out camping with a group and we sat around the fire... a skunk came wandering into our camp... everyone scattered except me who sat there as it nosed around looking for ... food. Seeing there was none, even going as far as sniffing my boot it wandered back off again. 
We obviously don't want critters in our homes but hey remember... THEY were there FIRST! So who is invading whom?


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah, I'm pretty calm around most animals, as long as they're not trying to kill me. However, I will admit that I've levitated into a tree to escape a territorial feral hog, and I've run faster than Carl Lewis getting away from a forest elephant intent on turning me into strawberry jam.


----------



## teekin (Jan 25, 2010)

Caver! Why was this not in comedy section! I laughed my asrse off!!! And Don you are on a roll! Bwahahahahah! I loved the little girl, " Be carefull Daddy, Eeeeeekkkkkk! runlikehelll" priceless. 
Thanks


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 25, 2010)

Grendel308 said:


> Caver! Why was this not in comedy section! I laughed my asrse off!!! And Don you are on a roll! Bwahahahahah! I loved the little girl, " Be carefull Daddy, Eeeeeekkkkkk! runlikehelll" priceless.
> Thanks


Admittedly I wanted this in the comedy but realizing that some folks are terrified of spiders, I mean really scared. This would've classified as a horror film to some. :idunno: Mods can move it if they want. 
But yeah I laughed as well.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 25, 2010)

Big Don said:


> Bowl? Bowl? Does this man not own a sledge hammer? Look at the SIZE of that thing!



That was funny, but I'm with Don on this one. Smash that ****er!!! LOL


----------



## Stac3y (Jan 25, 2010)

Spiders! Ack! If that thing got into my house, I'd move. If it was indigenous (sp?) to the area, I'd move out of state. <shudder> The teeny tarantulas get here in Texas are bad enough. I'm sure the clip is funny, but I can't bring myself to watch it.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 25, 2010)

Just worked up the nerve to watch it, with my missus hovering over my shoulder.  She chortled mightily ... I checked for the nearest katana to hand :lol:.  Catch it in a bowl my eye ... {slice, chop, mince} :lol:.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 25, 2010)

I really like spiders. And snakes.


----------



## teekin (Jan 25, 2010)

Well Jen, it's hard to cuddle up on bed with a snake to keep your feet warm. Not like a fluffy Sham-Wow poodle or the big Golden Monster but then they don't snore, fart or bury bones under your pillows either.
lori


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't keep spiders or snakes for pets. I just like to see them in nature. I took those pics when I was on my last field season in west Texas. The rattlesnake kept getting into one of my collared peccary traps, attracted by the birds which were feeding on the bait corn I had scattered around. I had to move him out twice, and the third time I took him very far away! He was pretty mellow, so I nicknamed him "Sleepy".

I have a dog, too. She is a Queensland Blue Heeler, and her name is Pinguina. She is the smartest, most beautiful dog in the world.


----------



## Stac3y (Jan 26, 2010)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> I have a dog, too. She is a Queensland Blue Heeler, and her name is Pinguina. She is the smartest, most beautiful dog in the world.


 
I like snakes, can't stand spiders. Fortunately, my husband has no fear of spiders, though he freaks at the sight of a reptile. Complementary skills. I used to have a half Blue Heeler, half black Labrador. She was great. Heelers are fantastic dogs--I would love to have a purebred one.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jan 26, 2010)

Big Don said:


> Bowl? Bowl? Does this man not own a sledge hammer? Look at the SIZE of that thing!



_*This*_ is the correct tool for removing a large spider.






You mulch the little beauty.


----------



## xJOHNx (Feb 2, 2010)

A couple of years ago, I had a chance to put birdspiders on my hand (they are not native here). They are very lovely!
Like MA-caver said, they only attack when threatened. And even then, the sting is not that bad, unless it is in your eyeball or something.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Feb 2, 2010)

Big Don said:


> Bowl? Bowl? Does this man not own a sledge hammer? Look at the SIZE of that thing!



I rarely agree with Don, but this is one of those time. 
If God had wanted those spiders to live, he would have not given us the 'squash them' reflex.

I generally use a glass to capture and then remove spiders offending my wife. A monstrosity like the above would have me frantically searching for something big enough to flatten it with, preferably from some distance.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Feb 2, 2010)

I saw one of these puppies up close in the sea life center.
One of them came to the edge of the basin, stuck out one of its legs and tried to touch us.

Despite the knowledge it couldn't reach us if we didn't want to, I really felt like pulping it with a bat or blowing it to pulp with a double barreled shotgun, 'doom' style.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Feb 2, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> I saw one of these puppies up close in the sea life center.
> One of them came to the edge of the basin, stuck out one of its legs and tried to touch us.
> 
> Despite the knowledge it couldn't reach us if we didn't want to, I really felt like pulping it with a bat or blowing it to pulp with a double barreled shotgun, 'doom' style.


 
I simply cannot fathom that reaction to animals. As a child I was never frightened of snakes, spiders, bats, worms, growling dogs...anything.


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 2, 2010)

See now, I am with Jenny here, I just think the little guys are gorgeous... very pretty markings on the legs of the little guy in the first video. How could anyone ever want to hurt something like that? Have none of you had little sisters who are easily tormented simply by leading them up to such wondrous creatures? Hours of fun....


----------



## Bruno@MT (Feb 3, 2010)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> I simply cannot fathom that reaction to animals. As a child I was never frightened of snakes, spiders, bats, worms, growling dogs...anything.



You misunderstand. I am not frightened by huge spiders. I just get an urge to pulp them.  Perhaps this comes from playing too much doom 

Normal size spiders I don't care about. Until my girlfriend (now wife) started staying over, there were several in my bedroom (it's a matter of priorities ) as well as a couple hundred lady bugs that decided they liked my bedroom (the attic). all those lil' beasties did was to eat smaller things, and I was happy enough to let them.


----------



## Stac3y (Feb 3, 2010)

This morning, while in the bath, I felt something on my neck. It was a small spider. I only hollered a little bit, and threw it across the bathroom. Unfortunately, the little SOB had already bitten me, so now I have a red, itchy bump under my jaw. Grrrr.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 3, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> You misunderstand. I am not frightened by huge spiders. I just get an urge to pulp them.  Perhaps this comes from playing too much doom
> 
> Normal size spiders I don't care about. Until my girlfriend (now wife) started staying over, there were several in my bedroom (it's a matter of priorities ) as well as a couple hundred lady bugs that decided they liked my bedroom (the attic). all those lil' beasties did was to eat smaller things, and I was happy enough to let them.



How about this for a "normal sized spider" which by the way is relative. Normal sized to you mgiht mean gigantic to someone else. 

This bugger ... I'd been outta the bathroom before anyone could scream. 
<shudder>


----------



## Stac3y (Feb 3, 2010)

I HAVE to stay away from this thread! :barf:


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 3, 2010)

Stac3y said:


> I HAVE to stay away from this thread! :barf:


Face your fear face your fear... *giggles*... yeah, I doan't lak no spiders neither yet for all their ugly creepiness they're downright useful critters... useful or not... they need to stay away frum me.


----------

